# War finish Record Plane



## skerryvore (Oct 6, 2018)

Showing you my latest Ebay purchase. This Record 51/2 plane with its war finish
is in truly excellent condition and as sharp as a razor for 73+ years old.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

skerryvore said:


> Showing you my latest Ebay purchase.


[Raising this thread back to the surface.] How is that Record plane working for you. I ask because I just bought a trio of Record planes on ebay. Granted, the ones I bought ... which probably won't be delivered until next week ... are the 04, 06 and 07 models of newer vintage. What caught my attention was all of them had been retrofitted with rosewood handles, and they all had Veritas irons and chip breakers installed. My hope is the seller is a woodworker whoo's selling off his goodies and not just upgrading, and that these planes will serve me well.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

hoowasat said:


> [Raising this thread back to the surface.] ... are the 04, 06 and 07 models of newer vintage.


My assumption was incorrect because I received models 04, 05 and 07 planes. Initial inspection makes me believe these 3 planes have never been used. The sole surfaces appear brand new, and crevice dust is all I've removed. I'll get around to checking each one and tune them. Initial indications are the 04 and 05 clamps need some work to achieve 3-point contact with the chip-breaker (they're rocking slightly across the front edge ), and the 04 frog looks like it needs to be moved aft. Straight-edge checking reveals less than 0.0015" gap, and the sides are square to the sole. Wood handles and knobs are flawless, and the Veritas irons and chip-breakers are sharp. The irons do have a micro-edge honed into them, but I don't know if they come that way from Veritas.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

It is most likely the exact same make and model of plane that my Dad had and that I learned how to use, back in New Zealand (I am now 68 rs young). He also had a wooden block plan that I disliked.


----------

